# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  In wall trap and standpipe for washing machine

## jezza280

Hi, 
I'm trying to reorganise a small laundry space inside an apartment bathroom. Not planning on doing the plumbing work myself but want to know what my options are. 
Looking at some ways to increase storage. Had the idea to remove the existing trough (which I never use) and replace with a cupboard. Doing this would remove the washing machine drain as it currently comes through the corner of the trough sink. 
So to save space I wanted to know if it is legal (within plumbing code in Victoria) to have the washing machine standpipe and trap inside the wall? 
I also see these in-wall set ups on a lot of US websites. Something like that legal in Victoria?

----------


## plum

You can't conceal the trap in the wall, but you can install the trap in your proposed cupboard.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, inset troughs have the inlet for a washing machine drain. Even if it doesn't you can easily pass it through the side of the cabinet and connect it to the s trap like a dishwasher. Just make sure the hose is looped above the highest fill point of the W/M. Having the stop taps inset in the wall is a waste of time imo, saves no space as the hoses still have to run up behind the machine. If you don't want to see the pipes put the stop taps in cabinet as well.  
As for being legal not sure.

----------


## plum

> G'day, inset troughs have the inlet for a washing machine drain. Even if it doesn't you can easily pass it through the side of the cabinet and connect it to the s trap like a dishwasher. Just make sure the hose is looped above the highest fill point of the W/M. Having the stop taps inset in the wall is a waste of time imo, saves no space as the hoses still have to run up behind the machine. If you don't want to see the pipes put the stop taps in cabinet as well.  
> As for being legal not sure.

  Not sure you read the O.P. He wants to get rid of the trough, and you can't hook a washing machine into a dishwasher nipple.

----------


## Godzilla73

There you go, really should stop trying to help after a few...🍺 And having never reno'd a laundry and not put a trough in I guess I'm set in my ways. 
What do you do with a front loader? I've always drilled the hole for the pipes and never actually seen how they're hooked up.

----------


## plum

> There you go, really should stop trying to help after a few... And having never reno'd a laundry and not put a trough in I guess I'm set in my ways. 
> What do you do with a front loader? I've always drilled the hole for the pipes and never actually seen how they're hooked up.

  Either a standing waste in the cabinet or a trough by-pass.

----------


## jezza280

Thanks for the replies and the reminder to avoid washing machine siphoning. 
Looks like back of the cupboard will be the go. 
Cheers

----------


## Spottiswoode

Ours is set up in a cupboard with no wash tub. No idea if it is legal, there are some other slightly dodgy things in the house.  
there are two taps in the corner and a length of PVC sticking out of the wall for the waste. I've pulled the machine out a bit to get a picture of behind it. Now I have a reason to look at it there is also a power point quite close that probably should be further away too, I would have out it near the top of the machine.   
We we don't have a wash tub and I miss it. Somewhere to wash grubby DIY hands that doesn't mess up a nice bathroom sink or get grease/paint etc all over the kitchen. I thought about trying to install one in the garage but it's too far from drains.

----------


## Snipper

I'd be concerned that washing machine waste has no trap. Maybe its under the house?   Does it stink?

----------


## Spottiswoode

No stink, there is a shower next to it that has an extra pipe into it, so I assume it goes in there, but never thought about it before. There is also a floor waste outside the shower.

----------

